# police scanners?



## recliner (Dec 30, 2007)

anyone here have a police scanner?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi recliner:wave:

See if you can get anything out this link. 

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/

I listen quite frequently when I am on my PC.

Highlight your state with the cursor and click..... same for the county.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, I've got one. Listen to it from time to time. Uniden seems to have the market cornered on scanners.


----------



## recliner (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought one gre psr500, had to send it back, I really messed it up, they are performing diagnostic test on it. these new ones sure not like the old crystal ones of yesteryear.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I just listen to what is online. Cheap but you are at the mercy of the provider. I got into listening to the scanner after my son was hired as a FF/EMT. Another son goes in for testing for deputy sheriff mid month.

I checked recliner's area and not much of a feed at RR.


----------

